# Can I use scissor cut snake plant?



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/houseplants/snake-plant/snake-plant-care.htm

I mean if it will die after being cut short.

It used to be short and can stand straight. Now it is too tall and bend over (too ugly). I need to get rid of it, if I cannot cut it short.

Thanks.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

From what I can see it needs a bigger pot or thinned out.


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

Looks like it needs water but also needs to be repotted in a larger pot. Cutting it short, unless that forces new growth, won't help.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

The main problem is too tall and cannot stand straight anymore. Even with bigger pot, some tall pieces will bend over too.

I am not sure if I can cut it short and let it re-grow.


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm not familiar with that plant, so like I said, unless cutting it forces new growth, it won't help. You have nothing to loose at this point to cut it. If new growth comes up, then you can cut down the existing leaves and if not, just toss and get a new one. 
However, if it's meant to grow tall, then it shouldn't be flopping over like that. There's a reason and too small a pot could be one.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It looks sick. They grow outside in California and are commonly seen. Look at the soil and roots. Maybe they're rotting from too much moisture.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

This is the information I just found online:

Use a thin knife to cut the individual leaves away, being careful not to damage adjacent leaves. Remove all the leaves that you think are too tall. The smaller, younger leaves will continue to grow and preserve the character of the plant. If you want to grow additional plants, use the pruned leaves to start new ones.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> It looks sick. They grow outside in California and are commonly seen. Look at the soil and roots. Maybe they're rotting from too much moisture.


 Not sick, a few leaves die, probably due to competition, too crowded. I need to take a few leaves off.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you turn the heat off when you are at work?

Good article with more info - "How to grow a snake plant." SFGate. Temp should be 70 or above.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

I just took out a lot, almost all. Now only a few leaves in the pot: half of them are from original plant, the other half are from pruned leave.

It is just plant, I am not going to turn up heat for it. I keep my heat at 62F when not at home for years, the plant did not die anyway.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Will the plant survive winter outdoor? If so, I may use pruned leave for a pot on the deck.

Hardiness zone: 7


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

After doing a google search, I recognize your plant now, didn't from the pic! 
Anyway, looks like you did the right thing. The article said it needs to be divided annually. You could make another plant out of what you remove if you want.
I doubt it could survive the winter outside unless you live in a very warm climate.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Roxygal said:


> After doing a google search, I recognize your plant now, didn't from the pic!
> Anyway, looks like you did the right thing. The article said it needs to be divided annually. You could make another plant out of what you remove if you want.
> I doubt it could survive the winter outside unless you live in a very warm climate.


Divided annually? 1, 2, 4, ...., 512 

10 years later, I would have 512 pots, and I need to buy a much bigger house. I guess every piece need to be cut after a few years.

It is not just dividing, it is too tall to stand straight. It has to be cut out and re-plant when cutting the top portion.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

I have planted some(from pruned leave) on flower bed anyway, let me see if it can survive, very likely it will die.

If die, I will test it again next spring (with established root), it is unlikely for pruned leave to survive this winter. Next spring, I will grow some outside, let it establish strong root system for winter.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That was a beautiful forest you had out back.


----------

